

Poor Usability Means You Don't Get My Credit Card Information - rachelbaker
http://rachelbaker.me/invest-in-usability-and-customers-will-invest-in-you/

======
Turing_Machine
I guess I'm not seeing the usability problems here. It isn't pretty,
certainly, but if I were considering the service I'd want to know how much it
costs (starts at $1.49/month), what kind of limits it might have in terms of
number of users (they say that the free trial lets you have up to 5,000, which
is some indication it's not going to fall over with just a few), and what my
support options are (I see "Knowledge Base" and "FAQ" right there in the
sidebar). All that information is clearly visible on the front page of the
site.

They aren't operating a consumer-oriented service. They're operating a back-
end utility -- and in this case one that sells a product (RSS feeds) with all
the "design" intentionally stripped off!

Supposedly the reason the Google home page is the way it is is that Page and
Brin only knew enough HTML to make a white page with a text input box. Where
are all their competitors now? :-)

------
DanBC
She makes a great point. Maybe, just maybe, things would get better if enough
people didn't pay money to sites with awful usability.

But then I see how wildly successful Amazon is and I realise that I'm just
dreaming.

~~~
rachelbaker
Thanks Dan!

Amazon is far from perfect, but they are the Walmart of the web. Small players
need to be better, and hopefully know that Amazon.com is not the standard for
which they should aim.

------
talmai
I loved the comment someone left behind: "If you want to present (yourself) as
a usability expert, in order to (b)e taken seriously you'll need to avoid
taking up 25% of my iPhone's screen with a header that follows my scrolling."

